# surgical tray



## wahmcoder (Sep 2, 2009)

What is the difference between 99070 and A4550?

I need proof for my dr.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 2, 2009)

*AMA Comment*: Supplies and materials provided by the physician (eg, sterile trays, drugs), over and above those usually included with procedures rendered, are listed separately. The guidelines indicate that the specific supplies and/or materials be listed and reported with CPT code 99070 or the specific HCPCS supply code. According to the CPT nomenclature, supplies and materials provided by the physician are reported only if they are "over and above" those usually included with the office visit or other services rendered.

Furthermore, CPT coding guidelines do not include a listing of procedure codes for which it is appropriate to separately report supply items (eg, surgical trays). *Reimbursement of supplies and materials provided by the physician may vary among carriers. Third-party payers should be contacted to obtain specific reporting guidelines for supplies.*


----------



## hthompson (Nov 4, 2009)

Does that mean that it just depends on the insurance and they are interchangeable?


----------

